# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Dịch vụ >  Bác nào cần mua mỡ bò cao tốc không ?

## CBNN

tình hình là cái chỗ bán mỡ bò cao tốc cũng gần nhà em . Nên bác nào cần thì ới em giúp luôn .  Giá cả em chưa biết mai T2 đi hỏi rồi thông báo sau .

----------

garynguyen, mig21, occutit, ppgas

----------


## occutit

Vâng. Có em ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## garynguyen

Em cũng quan tâm ạ

----------


## ít nói

Có xin đăng kí 1 lọ

----------


## terminaterx300

mua hãng lào thế đồng chí

----------


## duonghieuled

hôm trước e có mua dùm ông anh một hộp mỡ cao tốc của Đức Lubcon Thermoplex 2 TML Special 1Kg bên cty Hợp Tiến giá là 120 Eur. chỉ có loại 1kg là nhỏ nhất. E nghĩ nếu ko cần dùng nhiều mình có thể hợp 3-5 người mua chung 1 hộp về dùng chung. Chứ mua 1kg về dùng dư quá mà giá thì ko rẻ.
Đây là thông tin liên hệ bên đó ae muốn mua thì liên hệ. 

HOP TIEN CHEMICAL AND EQUIPMENT CO., LTD.
No. 112, CN 1 Street, Son Ky Ward, Tan Phu District, HCMC
Tel: +84 8 3816 5572 		Fax: +84 8 3816 5573  
Ms.Trang 0908707955
mail:       trang.ttt@hoptien.vn

----------


## occutit

http://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=...cket=18#detail

Giống loại này không bác  120 Euro thì cũng đắt hơn bên Tàu bán chút đỉnh.

----------


## CBNN

ôi ...vậy là khoảng 320k/100g . Vậy em chỉ đang ký lấy 100g bôi cho con spindle 130w của em thôi ....

----------


## thuhanoi

Một số chú ý chống lãng phí, đảm bảo tuổi thọ vòng bi:
- Mỡ trong vòng bi có nắp che đủ cho vòng đời của nó nếu làm việc ở chế độ bình thường.
- Khi cần, vòng bi phải vệ sinh that sạch sẽ trước khi tra mỡ mới.
- Lượng mỡ tra vào vừa phải (tham khảo trong vòng bi mới), môttj số bác hay tra vào càng nhiều --> lợi bất cập hại....
Vài dòng cùng các đồng chí  :Big Grin:

----------

CBNN, ppgas

----------


## CBNN

Tình hình là cty này không chỉ có một loại . Nên họ hỏi những thông số kĩ thuật để tư vấn mình : 
Như kích thước vòng bi , vòng tua , nhiệt độ cắt .... 
các bác có thể cho biết cụ thể yêu cầu cụ thể không ?

----------


## thuhanoi

Đa số các bác mua về cho vào vòng bi spidle nên loại Lubcon Thermoplex 2 TML Special bác Namcnc đã sử dung tốt - cứ thế mà xúc thôi

----------


## ít nói

Thank cụ em mua về nhồi nhét mỡ vô vòng bi đến nói phòi cả mì. Chạy lúc nóng ra . rồi 2 tháng vòng bi tiêu đời cứ cay cu đổi tại mỡ . do mjnh cả

----------


## CBNN

người ta vừa báo cho em thêm loại này Lubcon turmogrease highspeed L252, giá bán: 130EU/kg.
*Download File*

----------


## occutit

Vậy các cụ mua 1 kg rồi chia nhau thôi ạ. Em đăng ký 250grams ( để 4 người mua được 1 cân ).
Mỡ thì tra ít thôi ạ. Em có mấy con spindle mới của China, gắn vào nó chạy nóng hết hồn, tưởng bi lởm. Tháo ra thì thấy mỡ dính tùm lum. Để vậy chạy càng ngày càng mát ạ. 

Không hiểu mấy em spindle china dùng mỡ gì mà vòng bi nó chạy 3-4 tháng là nghe tong tong. Tiếng này chắc là tiếng khô mỡ rồi.

----------


## CBNN

theo như tư vấn thì turmogrease highspeed L252 tốt hơn   Lubcon Thermoplex 2 TML Special  nữa , vì thành phần dầu gốc ưu việt hơn gì gì đó ....
thôi thì cái nào cũng ngon . Khi nào các bác chốt đủ 1kg thì lấy nhé!

----------


## Nam CNC

em lấy 250g ... ai chủ xị đứng ra mua nè ?

----------


## occutit

Can bo nha nuoc la hang xom cho do ma  :Big Grin:  Choi cai 130 Euro di ạ. Em với bác Nam là 1/2 kg rồi.

----------


## CBNN

em đi mua a Nam ơi . Gần nhà em .  Mua xong chia ra đựng trong lon thiếc hả?  hay hút vào xylanh ống tiêm ?

----------


## occutit

Xi lanh xì ke bác ạ  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

mua cho anh cái ống chích cho ngựa là chắc đủ hehehe..... đưa cho mỗi thằng cái bịch ni lon là xong , cần gì phải suy nghĩ , còn chú nào muốn đựng bằng gì thì kệ.

----------


## duonghieuled

cho em đăng ký 200g nha bác CBNN. Inbox em cái địa chỉ e qua gửi tiền. E cảm ơn.!

----------


## CBNN

oke bác ! vậy là được 700g rùi !  một bác nữa là chốt ah.

----------


## CBNN

xem lại thấy bác ít nói đăng ký nữa . vậy em chốt nhé ! 
Bác Occuti 250g
Bác Nam CNC 250g 
Bác ít nói 250g 
Bác duonghieuled 200g 
còn 50g phần e hehehe . cơ mà em chỉ tính chia hết rồi em vét lon cho đủ 2 cái vòng bi trong cái spindle  :Embarrassment: 

cty vừa báo em giá của ngày hôm nay : 3.672.500vnd /kg .   \
vậy giá cho 250g là 918.125 vnd 
200g là 734.500vnd 

các bác ở xa  cộng thêm 50k cho chi phí đóng gói và ship Tín Thành .  
để em dạo thử mấy tiệp thuốc thú y hỏi có xylanh big size cho bò, ngựa, hay voi gì không  :Stick Out Tongue:   nếu không thì em lấy hũ nhưa đựng ah . 
Riêng bác Nam CNC thì em sẽ trao tận tay ah .
----------------------------
TK eximbank 
NGÂN HÀNG TMCP XUẤT NHẬP KHẨU VIỆT NAM
Nguyễn Ngọc Thịnh 
tk 180314849045867 
chi nhánh Bà Rịa .
-----------------------------
hoặc Vietcombank chi nhanh HCM
CTK: Nguyen Thuy Hoai Thuong
STK: 0071000772065

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## occutit

Đã chuyển 6 số 9 vào TK bác ạ.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

số đẹp quá bác ơi !
mỡ bò hão hạng giàu dinh dưỡng cho các bác tẩm bổ nhe!

----------

anhxco

----------


## anhxco

> số đẹp quá bác ơi !
> mỡ bò hão hạng giàu dinh dưỡng cho các bác tẩm bổ nhe!


may mà bác Huề cho 1 ít mỡ hồi trước chứ không cũng bu vụ này cho vui  :Smile:

----------


## ppgas

> để em dạo thử mấy tiệp thuốc thú y hỏi có xylanh big size cho bò, ngựa, hay voi gì không   nếu không thì em lấy hũ nhưa đựng ah .


Wow, mỡ cao tốc nhìn sao đã quá dậy ta! 
Em có cái này mà lại chưa có mỡ bò...  :Smile:  có bác nào tính chia lại 100gr không?
Cái ống này giúp tiết kiệm và chống bụi bẩn được các thú y sỹ khuyên dùng  :Smile:

----------


## occutit

Bác Ppgas cần thì chích lấy của em 100 grams mà xài. 

Địa chỉ của em đây ạ : 23/6 Đặng Thái Thân, P3, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng. Trần Đình Vũ. 0934592468. 
Bác ship Tín Thành thì ship chậm, đằng nào thì cũng chỉ tốn có 1 ngày là tới.

----------

ppgas

----------


## ahdvip

> Bác Ppgas cần thì chích lấy của em 100 grams mà xài. 
> 
> Địa chỉ của em đây ạ : 23/6 Đặng Thái Thân, P3, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng. Trần Đình Vũ. 0934592468. 
> Bác ship Tín Thành thì ship chậm, đằng nào thì cũng chỉ tốn có 1 ngày là tới.


Hôm bữa em đi chuyển hàng Tín Thành, nó kêu chuyển dưới 5kg mà chuyển chậm tính ra mắc hơn là chuyển phát nhanh đó anh.

----------


## occutit

Nếu nó chuyển dạng thư thì vài chục ngàn. Còn thành dạng chuyển phát nhanh mà hàng hoá thì em không biết nó tính phí bao nhiêu. Ở SG thì có thể đắt. Ở Đà Lạt gởi đi cái ống 250g đó chắc tầm 20k max.

----------


## anhxco

> Hôm bữa em đi chuyển hàng Tín Thành, nó kêu chuyển dưới 5kg mà chuyển chậm tính ra mắc hơn là chuyển phát nhanh đó anh.


không phải mắc hơn mà là gần như nhau, và khá mắc, không có gì <50k đâu ạ. Em thấy ít nhẹ thì EMS là nhanh và rẻ.

----------


## ppgas

> Bác Ppgas cần thì chích lấy của em 100 grams mà xài. 
> 
> Địa chỉ của em đây ạ : 23/6 Đặng Thái Thân, P3, Đà Lạt, Lâm Đồng. Trần Đình Vũ. 0934592468. 
> Bác ship Tín Thành thì ship chậm, đằng nào thì cũng chỉ tốn có 1 ngày là tới.


Ok, cảm ơn bác occutit. Bác pm số tk vcb em chuyển bác 370k cho 100g nhé.

Hi bác cán bộ nhà nước (CBNN) :Smile: , bác cho em đchỉ, mai em ghé trích 100g trước khi bác gửi hàng nhé (hoặc bác trích để đấy giúp em nhé). Cảm ơn.

----------


## CBNN

Khoan chuyen da bac ppgas . Van con mot phan nua chua co nguoi nhan . De em xac nhan lai voi bac it noi . Roi tinh sau .

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> Khoan chuyen da bac ppgas . Van con mot phan nua chua co nguoi nhan . De em xac nhan lai voi bac it noi . Roi tinh sau .


Ok, bác vui lòng báo lại giúp nhé. Tuy nhiên, em thấy phần bác occutit khá rõ ràng rồi mà.

----------


## CKD

Không ai nhận thì chốt kèo. Dư thì cứ để đó cho a.. lo gì chuyện bé tẹo ấy nhé nhé.  :Embarrassment: 
Mới có 2 con spindle cần tra mở  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

oke các bác sao cũng được hết !

----------


## blacksky2411

Còn dư ít nào không anh? Chia cho em 50g nhé, cần tra mỡ con spindle 3kw. Gần nhà có gì chạy qua lấy luôn. 
Thanks.

----------


## CBNN

> Còn dư ít nào không anh? Chia cho em 50g nhé, cần tra mỡ con spindle 3kw. Gần nhà có gì chạy qua lấy luôn. 
> Thanks.


bác hỏi bác Namcnc nhé. lão còn nhiều nhất đó!bac ý oke thì mình để lại cho.

----------


## CBNN

oke cụ Ít nói , chưa cần xài nên sẽ còn lại một ít . bác blacksky liên hệ mình nhe!

Thịnh 09 ba bảy 2 ba bảy 4 ba 8  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CBNN

> mua cho anh cái ống chích cho ngựa là chắc đủ hehehe..... đưa cho mỗi thằng cái bịch ni lon là xong , cần gì phải suy nghĩ , còn chú nào muốn đựng bằng gì thì kệ.


vậy em múc ra bọc cho lẹ , chứ không hút vào ống tiêm nổi . ... :Frown:   dùng biện pháp khác thì trây trét dính tùm lum thất thoát phí ...

----------


## duonghieuled

Tình hình đã nhận hàng của bác CBNN, 200g mà em thấy nhiều quá xá, ko biết dùng đến khi nào mới hết. Có bác nào cần ới em em chia lại cho 100g. Chứ tính e thấy nhiều e lại dùng phung phí.

----------


## garynguyen

Mấy hôm không vào, các bác đã chia phần nhau cả rồi. Bác duonghieuled để cho em 100g đó nhé? có tk vietcombank em chuyển tiền luôn. sdt em: 0938 575 368. Có gì pm em cái

----------


## ppgas

> oke các bác sao cũng được hết !


Bác CBNN chịu khó trích giúp 100g từ phần của occutit trước khi gửi cho bác ấy nhé. 
Cảm ơn.

----------


## CBNN

oke bác . 
chẳng qua em muốn gom tiền vào tk để chuyển thanh toán tiếp thôi . cần $ chuyển mà ra nhà bank nó đông như hội ...phát gạo . Mà em là em có bệnh tự kỷ khi thấy người ta cần tiền nhiều bác ợ, ở lâu khó chịu  :Frown:  .

----------

ppgas

----------


## CBNN

mai em đi giao để các bác xài luôn .


tính ra  mỗi gram mỡ khoảng 4k , mỗi vòng bi spindle thông dụng  tùy lớn nhỏ tra khoảng 1-5g . không mắc lắm các bác nhỉ? 
KHông biết là sau bao lâu thì nên bảo trì tra lại mỡ bò một lần cho nó hiệu quả và bền bỉ ?

----------


## ppgas

Nếu có ghé chỗ Nam CNC thì gửi giúp ở đó  :Smile: , không bác cho xin địa chỉ em sang nhà bác luôn ...

----------


## CBNN

em đã gửi Phần của bác ppgas ở chỗ a Nam nhe!

----------

ppgas

----------


## ppgas

> em đã gửi Phần của bác ppgas ở chỗ a Nam nhe!


Xin đội ơn, đội ơn :Smile: 

Bác occutit cho xin cái tk VCB vào inbox nhé.

----------


## CBNN

> người ta vừa báo cho em thêm loại này Lubcon turmogrease highspeed L252



Lại có nhu cầu mỡ cao tốc , up lên để các bác có nhu cầu đang ký luôn một lượt . em sẽ cập nhật khi cty báo giá ! Bác cần thì ới nhé !

----------


## GORLAK

Bác CBNN cho giá cụ thể luôn đi ợ.

----------


## CBNN

cách đây 2 năm giá là 130EURO đó bác . Giờ thì em đang đợi báo giá

----------

ppgas

----------


## winstarvn

> cách đây 2 năm giá là 130EURO đó bác . Giờ thì em đang đợi báo giá


em đặt 100gram nhé bác

----------


## cuongmay

cho tớ 2 lượng nhá .

----------


## ppgas

> cách đây 2 năm giá là 130EURO đó bác . Giờ thì em đang đợi báo giá


Cbnn đăng kí giúp anh 100g nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## CNC abc

Còn suất k các bác? Nếu còn em xin đăng ký 100g. Cảm ơn các bác nhiều!

----------


## CBNN

giá là 3976.5 k/kg nhé cả nhà !  vậy tính 400k/100gr cho chẵn . 
E lấy phụ thu ship  50k / bác nhé !

----------


## CBNN

các bác cứ đặt ,cứ đủ 1kg em lấy rồi chia trước .

----------


## GORLAK

Đặt bác CBNN 100gr nhé

----------


## hoangmanh

Cho em đặt 100g nhé bác

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Cho đặt 100g nhé bác !

----------


## ppgas

Được 800g rồi, lấy về đi cbnn, thông báo tk anh chuyển luôn hen.
Anh làm luôn 200g 850k hen.

----------


## CBNN

> Được 800g rồi, lấy về đi cbnn, thông báo tk anh chuyển luôn hen.
> Anh làm luôn 200g 850k hen.


Hoho anh khô ...mỡ rồi hay sao gấp thế ?  
oke vậy cũng đủ rồi . Mai em lấy rồi về chia ra , bác nào ở nội thành thì hẹn đưa tận tay hoặc dv ship , bác nào ở xa thì sau khi nhận $ thì em gửi chuyển phát nhanh !

----------


## Ga con

Nhiều thớt quá rồi, sợ loạn á.
Nhớ cái của tớ 200g nhé, cho số tk mình chuyển tiề hén, còn mỡ gửi giùm bên Mr Nam tìm hôm nào tiện ghé lấy.

Thanks.

----------


## CBNN

> Nhiều thớt quá rồi, sợ loạn á.
> Nhớ cái của tớ 200g nhé, cho số tk mình chuyển tiề hén, còn mỡ gửi giùm bên Mr Nam tìm hôm nào tiện ghé lấy.
> 
> Thanks.


thớt này lâu rùi bác , tính phần còn lại là để bác với tên mập .

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Hoho anh khô ...mỡ rồi hay sao gấp thế ?  
> oke vậy cũng đủ rồi . Mai em lấy rồi về chia ra , bác nào ở nội thành thì hẹn đưa tận tay hoặc dv ship , bác nào ở xa thì sau khi nhận $ thì em gửi chuyển phát nhanh !


Bác cho thông tin TK để chuyển tiền nhé !

----------


## CBNN

các bác chuyển vào tk này nhé , nội dung ghi  để em nhận diện nhé Vd: " PPgas 200gr mo bo "  :Embarrassment:  
Vietcombank chi nhanh HCM
CTK: Nguyen Thuy Hoai Thuong
STK: 0071000772065

Thanks!

----------


## winstarvn

> các bác chuyển vào tk này nhé , nội dung ghi  để em nhận diện nhé Vd: " PPgas 200gr mo bo "  
> Vietcombank chi nhanh HCM
> CTK: Nguyen Thuy Hoai Thuong
> STK: 0071000772065
> 
> Thanks!


tài khoản em không đủ để chuyển lấy 100gr nên khi nào có hàng em qua tận nhà bác lấy luôn cho gọn nha, được không ?
số điện thoại em 0898 449 342

----------


## ppgas

> các bác chuyển vào tk này nhé , nội dung ghi  để em nhận diện nhé Vd: " PPgas 200gr mo bo "  
> Vietcombank chi nhanh HCM
> CTK: Nguyen Thuy Hoai Thuong
> STK: 0071000772065
> 
> Thanks!




Đã đúng nội dung. Chờ đế ngày ấy...
Cảm ơn.

----------


## CBNN

E đã nhận dc tiền của a PPGas .

----------

ppgas

----------


## Ga con

Mình cũng mới chuyển nhé CBNN.

Thanks.

----------


## katum573

Còn không bác cho mình đặt 200g.

----------


## GORLAK

Bác CBNN ở đâu ah, có gì e ghé lấy, sẳn hỏi cách xài luôn ah

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Đã chuyển tiền mua 100gr mỡ bò, bác CBNN kiểm tra nhé !

----------


## GORLAK

Đã chuyển cho bác

----------


## CBNN

em chốt  lại danh sách : 
 winstarvn 100g
cuongmay 100g
CNC abc  100g
hoangmanh 100g
PPgas 200g (đã ck)
Ga con 200g (đã ck)
Manh Tuong 100g (đã ck)
GORLAK  100g (đã ck)

đủ 1kg  
Hôm qua em đã LL với cty để lấy hàng , họ hẹn chiều nay giao hàng . 
Bác nào có nhu cầu cứ đang ký trên này . Cứ đủ 1kg em sẽ mua hộ .

----------

Ga con, GORLAK, Mạnh Tường, winstarvn

----------


## cuongmay

ok  trong hôm nay mình sẽ chuyển cho bác .

----------


## CNC abc

Em cũng vừa chuyển rồi ạ!

----------


## winstarvn

> em chốt  lại danh sách : 
>  winstarvn 100g
> cuongmay 100g
> CNC abc  100g
> hoangmanh 100g
> PPgas 200g (đã ck)
> Ga con 200g (đã ck)
> Manh Tuong 100g (đã ck)
> GORLAK  100g (đã ck)
> ...


Bác nhắn em địa chỉ qua sđt 0898449342  mai em qua bác đưa tiền rồi lấy hàng luôn ạ.

----------


## CBNN

Đã có hàng

----------


## CBNN

Vẫn cái màu mỡ heo

----------

Ga con, GORLAK, winstarvn

----------


## hoangmanh

Hôm nay không kịp sáng mai em chuyển khoản bác sớm nha!

----------


## ppgas

Tách giúp anh 2 túi 100gr, gửi bên anh Nam giúp anh hen cbnn. Cảm ơn.

----------


## GORLAK

> Vẫn cái màu mỡ heo 
> Đính kèm 37553


Sao nhìn nó ko hấp dẫn gì hết vậy ta?

----------


## hoangmanh

Em đã chuyển khoản cho bác rồi nhé!

----------


## CBNN

Các bác ở xa nhắn cho e cái địa chỉ để ship hàng nhé !

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Các bác ở xa nhắn cho e cái địa chỉ để ship hàng nhé !


Đã gửi địa chỉ trong inbox.
Thanks!

----------


## CNC abc

> Đã có hàng
> Đính kèm 37550
> Đính kèm 37551
> Đính kèm 37552


Bác cho em xin địa chỉ trong inbox để em qua nhận ạ. Tks bác.

----------


## Ga con

Mình nhận rồi nhé CBNN, cuối tuần rồi có ghé anh Nam.

Thanks.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

> Các bác ở xa nhắn cho e cái địa chỉ để ship hàng nhé !


Đã nhận hàng.
Thanks!

----------


## GORLAK

Bác Nam quởn ko, test thử giúp e cái đầu cắt đc ko ah, hehehe

----------


## Nam CNC

cuối tuần ôm nó qua 80 Lâm văn Bền quận 7 anh em mình test tìm hiểu nguyên nhân.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## ppgas

> cuối tuần ôm nó qua 80 Lâm văn Bền quận 7 anh em mình test tìm hiểu nguyên nhân.


Hehe cho giờ giấc cụ thể luôn đi, qua ngó cái cho đỡ vã  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

Cái BT chắc nhừ như cám rồi, haizzz

----------


## CBNN

hú hú em sắp mua thêm mỡ cao tốc cho spin , bác nào có nhu cầu thì điểm danh tiếp nhé !

----------


## hung1706

Cho em đăng ký 200gram nhen. Lúa em ghé gửi hay chuyển khoản nè

----------


## cuongmay

Cho a mình đăng  ký 1 lượng nhá. Hết bao nhiêu mình chuyển.

----------


## CBNN

tổng kết dc nữa cân rồi ! . Mai em gọi cty hỏi rồi báo giá cho các bác nhé !

----------


## katum573

Để anh 200gram nhé.

----------


## blacksky2411

Cho anh 1 lạng nhé. Thanks.

----------


## terminaterx300

> tổng kết dc nữa cân rồi ! . Mai em gọi cty hỏi rồi báo giá cho các bác nhé !


vậy mình con 200g cuối cùng lấy lon nhé bạn Thịnh

----------


## Nam CNC

nghĩ sao mà còn 200 gam cuối vậy bạn mập ??? còn mấy đại gia sau lưng nữa nhé .hehehehe.

----------


## terminaterx300

> nghĩ sao mà còn 200 gam cuối vậy bạn mập ??? còn mấy đại gia sau lưng nữa nhé .hehehehe.


chốt hạ thoai. đại gia lấy thì em thoai, ahihi

----------


## Nam CNC

rồi à , đồng chí mập chơi tuyệt chiêu cho em 1 ống chích thôi.

----------


## CBNN

TỔNG KẾT 
HƯNG 200G
CUONGMAY 100G
BLACKSKY 100G
KATUM 200G 
MẬP 200G
EMPTY 200G 
NAMCNC 250G
HIEP 250G 

CÒN 500G bác nào lấy nữa ko ?  
giá cty báo 3tr8 / kg 
mỗi bác em bóp cổ 50k nhé !  sau đợt đăng ký bác nào cần thì em chém 500k/100g

----------


## terminaterx300

> rồi à , đồng chí mập chơi tuyệt chiêu cho em 1 ống chích thôi.


xin hoài bị chửi quá, thoai mua 2 lạng để nhà thoai :v ahihi

----------


## CBNN

thông báo các bác trưa Nay có mỡ bò ! chuẩn bị nhận Hàng nha các bác !

----------


## CBNN

Các bác trong danh sách chuyển khoản cho em vào tk 0071000772065 Nguyen Thuy Hoai Thuong Vietcombank  HCM  . nội dung : Mỡ bò cao tốc . nhé !
bác nào ở gần e, thì em tạt ngang đưa tận tay . ở xa tí  thì em chuyển grap , xa nữa thì em chuyển vịt teo .

----------


## ktshung

em cũng cần 100g ạ

----------


## CBNN

> em cũng cần 100g ạ


còn đúng 100g ,  của bác 550k !  bác đồng ý thì ck rồi nhắn em cái địa chỉ !

----------


## Gamo

Chú bán cho đại da phải tính giá gấp đôi chứ

----------


## ktshung

> còn đúng 100g ,  của bác 550k !  bác đồng ý thì ck rồi nhắn em cái địa chỉ !


"mỗi bác em bóp cổ 50k nhé ! sau đợt đăng ký bác nào cần thì em chém 500k/100g"

mấy ông đại gia kia bác bóp cổ 50k, em bị chém 500k  rồi, sao phải bóp cổ em thêm 50k, thành vừa chém vừa bóp cổ còn gì con người ta ... hehehe. Đừng nghe lão gà lão ấy xúi, em bán cho lão mấy cai BCS thủng nên giờ lão thù đấy ... OK nhé? để em chuyển tiền

----------


## Nam CNC

100 g còn lại anh lấy luôn , khỏi bớt tới bớt lui chi mệt.

----------


## hung1706

Khi nào ghé gửi anh Nam thì gửi phần em luôn nha. T2 em ck vì cuối tuần em đi du hí rồi kaka.

----------


## CBNN

Em trả phí ship cho bác ktsHung nhóe, ko phải ăn ko thêm 50k đâu hihihi

----------


## ktshung

> Em trả phí ship cho bác ktsHung nhóe, ko phải ăn ko thêm 50k đâu hihihi


Ok bác, lão Nam cnc tính mua xong bán em 50g 500 đây mà, hehhehe

----------


## Nam CNC

cẩn thận làm đúng kỹ thuật nha mấy chú , mỡ xịn mà vào tùm lum đầy nhóc thì bạc vẫn chết như thường nha.

---Phần cơ phải làm chuẩn 
--- mỡ chỉ cho ít đủ áo viên bi và vành thôi
--- biến tần phải chỉnh cho đúng chế độ , đôi lúc đúp bê bạc đạn không phải mỡ hay gì đó mà do chế độ không đúng , làm nóng lõi nở ra , sinh ma sát nhiều nóng bạc thế là tèo luôn.

theo thông số thì mỡ này bá đạo , mấy em korea STA 30-40krpm đang dùng nó , làm đúng thì bạc 7005 hay 7906 quay 30Krpm , có giải nhiệt tốt thì chổ bạc chỉ ấm ấm 40-50 độ thôi.


Chúc các bác may mắn HOHOHO.


Ai đó từng qua em xin ống chích , quẹt ngón cái , ngón trỏ , ngón út .. hay quẹt cái que mềm mềm gì đó , giờ có mua nhớ trả lại cho em nhá. hehehe

----------


## Fusionvie

@ bác NamCNC cho em hỏi với, cái spindle của em chỉ chạy max là 3500rpm thì có cần cái mỡ cao cấp này không?

Thanks

----------


## Nam CNC

dạ có thì càng tốt .... nếu không có thì mỡ thông thường dành cho bạc đạn cũng ok .... à mà cho em hỏi kỹ cái bạc của bác phi bao nhiêu chứ cái bạc đường kính 2-3 tấc thì tốc độ 3500rpm thì kinh hoàng à.

----------

Fusionvie

----------


## Fusionvie

> dạ có thì càng tốt .... nếu không có thì mỡ thông thường dành cho bạc đạn cũng ok .... à mà cho em hỏi kỹ cái bạc của bác phi bao nhiêu chứ cái bạc đường kính 2-3 tấc thì tốc độ 3500rpm thì kinh hoàng à.


Em hiểu ý bác, bạc của em đường kính ngoài  nhỏ hơn 100mm thôi ạ.

Thanks

----------


## hung1706

> cẩn thận làm đúng kỹ thuật nha mấy chú , mỡ xịn mà vào tùm lum đầy nhóc thì bạc vẫn chết như thường nha.
> 
> ---Phần cơ phải làm chuẩn 
> --- mỡ chỉ cho ít đủ áo viên bi và vành thôi
> --- biến tần phải chỉnh cho đúng chế độ , đôi lúc đúp bê bạc đạn không phải mỡ hay gì đó mà do chế độ không đúng , làm nóng lõi nở ra , sinh ma sát nhiều nóng bạc thế là tèo luôn.
> 
> theo thông số thì mỡ này bá đạo , mấy em korea STA 30-40krpm đang dùng nó , làm đúng thì bạc 7005 hay 7906 quay 30Krpm , có giải nhiệt tốt thì chổ bạc chỉ ấm ấm 40-50 độ thôi.
> 
> 
> ...


Haha mua 200g tính xớt cho a 100g mà a mua rồi nên để đó mốt cần em quẹt lại cho (nghe như quẹt thẻ ATM  :Smile: ))) )
Đang kiếm lúa sắm con BT 1000hz chứ con 400hz em chỉnh đúng 400hz-80v vẫn nóng khóc thét luôn kaka

----------


## khoa.address

> Em trả phí ship cho bác ktsHung nhóe, ko phải ăn ko thêm 50k đâu hihihi
> Đính kèm 61340


Cái cục này bác chưa dùng vào việc gì thì thanh lý giá rẻ cho em đi, chứ lấy để so sánh với lon mỡ bò kia phí quá ah. Hic hic!

Đính kèm 61342

----------


## ktshung

tiền đi rồi nha bác chủ, chuyển nhanh ko lão Nam CNC giành
Nguyễn Quang Hưng
32/4 Nguyễn Phúc Chu, Kim Long, Huế
0914oo22o2

----------

